# good deal on bill lewis lures



## waterboy (Jul 28, 2011)

not sure if this is allowed but this ebay# 150638529544 is a great deal. I received my exact *hand picked *request of size and color so I knew exactly what I was receiving. I'll never run out of Rat-L-Traps, ever :lol:


----------



## bulldog (Jul 28, 2011)

Good deal? That is an amazing deal. I'll be placing an order shorly. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like a great deal.


----------



## Iczer (Aug 19, 2011)

These are no longer available ... DANG! I caught this post too late, stupid vacation and fishing trips


----------



## Lizette (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice deal and good stuff!


----------

